# newbie - starting ICSI in Dec



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to this site too. Sorry I posted to the wrong section initially in the health visitor bit by mistake!!

Am due to start ICSI in Dec, really worried about my fluctuating FSH levels which range between 8.1 and 13.3. Is this anything to worry about? The clinic said they will put me on the highest dose of drugs. me, also worried aboout ohss.

We have frozen sperm ready as DH had TESA after vas ref, unsucessful.
Glad this site is here, really helpful, good info.

alimar


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi alimar

Welcome to FF. Dont know much about ICSI but we have an ICSI thread where you will find lots of people going through it. I am sure your clinic will keep an eye on you re OHSS. But just a tip some of the girls have found on here that if you drink cranberry juice and plenty of water it will help to keep it at bay.
Good luck for you coming cycle.

love Kimx  x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi alimar,

Welcome to FF  

Wishing you all the best for your ICSI cycle in December.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Alimar

If you look on the cycle buddies thread you will see a December/January section for those who are starting treatment at that time; its called December Snowflakes. You would be very welcome to join us. I am starting my first icsi in December too (down/regging in december and egg collection in mid january)

Good luck with everything

FLH x


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

FLH
and Debs
Thank you. Will join the Dec snowflakes thread.

kimric, thanks also for the advice.

alimar x

good luck to you all x


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Alimar,

There are a couple of us who regularly post on the ICSI Thread under Male factor ICSI who are in the same position as you and we would love for you to come and join us.

If you don't mind me asking where did your DH have treatment?  Did he find it ok?  Also have you any idea what his FSH levels were?

I only ask as my DH is having TESE on 20th Nov 04 and I am now starting to get a little nervous.

Any advice from you would be greatly appreciated.

Lol

Fin


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me posting here, I'm finding it all a bit confusing at the moment so will probably get lost a few times to start with!  I'm waiting to start my first icsi too. If all goes to plan I will start my first injections 2 days before Christmas and hopefully will be ready for EC on the 19th Jan. My DH has antibodies, something I know very little about. I would love to chat to other people who are going through icsi and / or have experience with male antibody infertility.

Hugs


----------

